# Better Late Than Never!



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

So I've been lurking around this forum for a little over a year now. I've looooved looking at all your pics, but have never posted any of my baby. Soooo... Everyone, meet my Ania!

View attachment 490


View attachment 491


View attachment 492


View attachment 493


View attachment 494


Richelle


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

She's lovely!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

You beat me to it! I was just about to ask for pics of your girl! She is beautiful. :smile:


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Gorgeous...I love GSDs!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Absolutely love her ears, very cute!!! And it's never too late to post pictures...just
keep em comin' :wink:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

she's so pretty. 
Why have I constantly had it in my mind she's been and stayed a puppy all this time? haha.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

She is a very pretty girl.
I love the one with all the stuffing. Who me??


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Danamama: Most people's first reaction to Ania is, "Oh my! Those EARS!!" It's funny, we always thought she'd grow into them... :tongue: Hehehe!

Richelle


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha I'm with Corgipaws, I just figured she'd stayed a perpetual puppy with your avatar hehe!

She is too gorgeous and adorable for words!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Danamama: Most people's first reaction to Ania is, "Oh my! Those EARS!!" It's funny, we always thought she'd grow into them... :tongue: Hehehe!
> 
> Richelle


I think that they are absolutely lovely :wink:

They remind me of Shiloh's


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

haha. I love the big ears. Actually, I think it's normal for GSDs? I mean, I've always seen them with really HUGE ears, hence why they sometimes need help standing up. haha. She is gorgeous, though, looks all the part of a GSD that she should. XP


----------

